# How often to do you change sets?



## imtrying (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure if I've worded that correctly....so sorry if I haven't!!

I just wondered how often you all change your sets? I've heard some different numbers (which is fine) but they have differed by quite a lot. so I just wanted to get an idea of what you all do so I can be a little more prepared 

Thanks.


----------



## ypauly (Mar 8, 2012)

Canula = daily
tubing = every two days when pump is refilled.


Is that what you mean by sets?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2012)

Medtronic recommend 3 days as the maximum use for infusion sets and reservoirs (I think Roche/Combo have split tubing/insertion set/reservoirs up more but with a Medtronic pump the tube and infusion bit comes in one sealed pack, reservoirs in another sealed pack)

I fill the reservoir (the syringe like thing that holds the insulin) with about 3 days' worth of insulin, which is about half full. This means I get a 'low reservoir' alert at about 2 days (less than 24 hours insulin left in the reservoir) and change everything every 2.5 days. If the timing is a bit invconvenient I'll wait and extra few hours or change a bit early which means the timing of the change can be quite flexible.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 8, 2012)

I change my cannula on average every 2 days, sometimes daily. Always, if it feels sore or tender or evidence of blood/leakage at the site. I change my transfer set every 3 or 4 days when I change my cartridge, I'm a big insulin user so a cartridge will last 3 or 4 days tops.


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 8, 2012)

I change mine every 3 days. I'm on a Medtronic pump.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 8, 2012)

Cannula every 2 days - mine go 'off' quite quickly after that and it's a sign of bad absorption, so whip it out and replace it before it does - that is the best way to go.  Tubing (separate on the Roche - or rather you can get cannulas with a tube and without.  But it's a separate piece so you disconnect it at the cannula end when you have a shower etc) every 3rd cannula change, reservoir when it's empty - approx 10 days, give or take.


----------



## CBK (Mar 8, 2012)

i just started on pump couple weeks ago and have been changing my set every three days unless i find it uncomfortable then change as needed. On a Medtronic Veo pump.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm on the Animas and the cannula and tubing comes together and the cartridge come on it's own. I change the cannulas 36-48 hours. Can't let it go any longer as my sites get really sore and red, even before the 48 hours it starts. There doesn't seem to be any difference in absorbtion though, as it doesn't affect my control, even when I have a painful cannula. 

For the cartridge I change it every other cannula change and only fill it part way so that I don't waste so much insulin. I rarely get a low cartridge warning.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2012)

The rule of thumb is steel cannulas every two days.
Tethlon every 3 days.
Cartridge when it's empty. It's recomended though not to leave insulin in the cartridge for more than 6 days.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a telfon cannula so I change the sets every 3 days, and the tubing every 6 days, with Roche you get two different infusions sets, one includes is complete with tubing, the other is just the cannula..

As to the cartridge, I use very little insulin so it take 3 weeks to get though a full cartridge...  I've been changing my cartridge when empty for 4 years without any problems, I only change the infusion sets if it's due to be replaced..


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2012)

Every 3 days.  But when i first started i used to go for 5 with no probs untill i got wrong off nursey (bad lad ).  I was so pleased with how much easyer things where i just let things happen !  Good luck with pump !!


----------



## ypauly (Mar 8, 2012)

How are people lasting two and three days? I find the outer limit before becoming sore and starting to hurt is 36 hours. I also work in a dirty factory so regular changes are a must but three days is unthinkable anyway.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2012)

ypauly said:


> How are people lasting two and three days? I find the outer limit before becoming sore and starting to hurt is 36 hours. I also work in a dirty factory so regular changes are a must but three days is unthinkable anyway.



I was actualy audited on the amount of cannulas I used, by a bully from the PCT.
Due to the battle I had to get the funding ie., getting the better of the bovine from my PCT she at every opertunity would have a go at me. Last year she sent a letter to my GP demanding to know if it was clinicaly nec for me to use so many cannulas.
She had brick thrown at her by return of post from my GP and pump company.
I was at the time using 1 cannula every 3 days. Having a different pump now I also use steel cannulas so go 48 hours before a change. Guess what PCT madam can do? 

The cannulas cost ?10 each plus VAT. 

If your cannulas are sore after 36 hours then you need to find out why.
As in is it the tape/stick causing the problem or is it the cannula it's self. If it's the cannula then try a different type. If it's the stick then use a barrier to stop it.
Must admit to never having heard of changing due to a dirty job. Cannula is under the skin and sealed in so no problem there and soap and water gets other grime off.


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 9, 2012)

I use a steel cannula and change it every two days +/- a few hours depending on when convienient to change. I usually don't get any soreness at the infusion site.

I change the transfer tubing and reservoir at the same time: after about five days.


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 9, 2012)

I use Teflon cannulas and change roughly every 3 days.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 9, 2012)

ypauly said:


> How are people lasting two and three days? I find the outer limit before becoming sore and starting to hurt is 36 hours. I also work in a dirty factory so regular changes are a must but three days is unthinkable anyway.



I'm with you....often I change every 36 hours, I've tried teflon and they were worse for me than steel


----------



## Monica (Mar 9, 2012)

Carol changes her set every 3 days. I have a reminder alarm set on Outlook calendar.
Normally, her insulin will last 3 days. Unfortunately, for some reason, Wednesday morning she realised she only had 6u left before school (should have changed that evening). So she had to change it in a rush. I don't think she filled it fully. So tonight she'll change it all again, unless there's enough left until tomorrow morning.


----------



## NatB (Mar 17, 2012)

*Cannulas*

Hi there, I change my Cannulas every three days and tubing every five days. I am using the Rapid D Link. I find if I have been exercising I need to change them more frequent.


----------



## schmeezle (Mar 18, 2012)

Three days (teflon/sils) unless site goes down early which isn't often.  Have had 1 prob w/insulin absorbtion and 2 sore ones bleed a bit after set removal.  Any less than three days, I give myself pat on back.


----------



## imtrying (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks very much for sharing everyone. It's really interesting to see what happens or works best for different people. 

Every 3 days sounds like a dream compared to MDI...even if it were every day!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2012)

I was told to do every 3 days !


----------

